# Latest RDBMS Software's Availible In The Market!



## readermaniax (Jun 27, 2006)

I Need Information On the Latest Software's Availible In the Market

Please Give Me the Homepage Of the Software With The Reviews!

Please It Is Urgent


----------



## JGuru (Jun 27, 2006)

You can choose Oracle or MySQL. MySQL is a freeware. Oracle is a shareware.
There are lots of RDBMS available. Lots of RDBMS being developed in Java like
 PointBase (www.pointbase.com) and more.


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey It  Dosent Matter If They are Free Or Not 

Just Tell Me the Most Popular Ones 10 Of em'

Please


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 27, 2006)

Yaar I Need To Make A Chart On RDBMS Softwares So i Need Reviews, Screenshots, Etc Please Help mE


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

go for oracle 9.0(3 cd edition) which is the best & piad also


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 27, 2006)

Can i have the revies and the screenshots


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

get them here *www.oracle.com/database/index.html


----------



## shovik (Jun 28, 2006)

There are many RDBMS softwares available in the market, but they are often targeted to a certain group of users.
1) MySQL, *www.mysql.com/
2) RDBMS Toolbox, *www.framasoft.net/article2291.html
3) Oracle 10G, *www.oracle.com/index.html
4) DB2, *www-306.ibm.com/software/data/db2/

These are the world's most popular RDBMSes. Hope your requirement is fullfilled.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## mediator (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey u forgot one ery important one => postgresql...........I like this one coz it has all the sql standard commands. Mysql has basic sql commands but U'll notice some are missing even from oracle too!


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Thanx Fr the Info!

But Still Im not able to get thorugh the tangle!

U gave me the sites... I need to write about the softwares and i have to get the printouts of the screen shots wich i was not able to find on the sites!

HELP!


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 29, 2006)

The MySQL®

The MySQL® database has become the world's most popular open source database because of its consistent fast performance, high reliability and ease of use. It's used in more than 8 million installations ranging from large corporations to specialized embedded applications on every continent in the world. (Yes, even Antarctica!) 
Not only is MySQL the world's most popular open source database, it's also become the database of choice for a new generation of applications built on the LAMP stack (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP / Perl / Python.) MySQL runs on more than 20 platforms including Linux, Windows, OS/X, HP-UX, AIX, Netware, giving you the kind of flexibility that puts you in control. 
Whether you're new to database technology or an experienced developer or DBA, MySQL offers a comprehensive range of certified software, support, training and consulting to make you successful.


Top Ten Reasons To Use MySQL®
1.	Scalability and Flexibility - The MySQL database server provides the ultimate in scalability, sporting the capacity to handle deeply embedded applications with a footprint of only 1MB to running massive data warehouses holding terabytes of information.
2.	High Performance - A unique storage-engine architecture allows database professionals to configure the MySQL database server specifically for particular applications, with the end result being amazing performance results.
3.	High Availibility - Rock-solid reliability and constant availability are hallmarks of MySQL, with customers relying on MySQL to guarantee around-the-clock uptime. MySQL offers a variety of high-availability options from high-speed master/slave replication configurations, to specialized Cluster servers offering instant failover, to third party vendors offering unique high-availability solutions for the MySQL database server.
4.	Robust Transactional Support - MySQL offers one of the most powerful transactional database engines on the market. Features include complete ACID (atomic, consistent, isolated, durable) transaction support, unlimited row-level locking, distributed transaction capability, and multi-version transaction support where readers never block writers and vice-versa.
5.	Web and Data Warehouse Strengths - MySQL is the de-facto standard for high-traffic web sites because of its high-performance query engine, tremendously fast data insert capability, and strong support for specialized web functions like fast full text searches.
6.	Strong Data Protection - Because guarding the data assets of corporations is the number one job of database professionals, MySQL offers exceptional security features that ensure absolute data protection.
7.	Comprehensive Application Development - One of the reasons MySQL is the world's most popular open source database is that it provides comprehensive support for every application development need.
8.	Management Ease - MySQL offers exceptional quick-start capability with the average time from software download to installation completion being less than fifteen minutes. This rule holds true whether the platform is Microsoft Windows, Linux, Macintosh, or UNIX. Once installed, self-management features like automatic space expansion, auto-restart, and dynamic configuration changes take much of the burden off already overworked database administrators.
9.	Open Source Freedom and 24 x 7 Support – Many corporations are hesitant to fully commit to open source software because they believe they can't get the type of support or professional service safety nets they currently rely on with proprietary software to ensure the overall success of their key applications.
10.	Lowest Total Cost of Ownership - By migrating current database-drive applications to MySQL, or using MySQL for new development projects, corporations are realizing cost savings that many times stretch into seven figures. Accomplished through the use of the MySQL database server and scale-out architectures that utilize low-cost commodity hardware, corporations are finding that they can achieve amazing levels of scalability and performance, all at a cost that is far less than those offered by proprietary and scale-up software vendors.


________________________________________________

PostgreSQL

PostgreSQL is a powerful, open source relational database system. It has more than 15 years of active development and a proven architecture that has earned it a strong reputation for reliability, data integrity, and correctness. It runs on all major operating systems, including Linux, UNIX (AIX, BSD, HP-UX, SGI IRIX, Mac OS X, Solaris, Tru64), and Windows. It is fully ACID compliant, has full support for foreign keys, joins, views, triggers, and stored procedures (in multiple languages). It includes most SQL92 and SQL99 data types, including INTEGER, NUMERIC, BOOLEAN, CHAR, VARCHAR, DATE, INTERVAL, and TIMESTAMP. It also supports storage of binary large objects, including pictures, sounds, or video. It has native programming interfaces for C/C++, Java, Perl, Python, Ruby, Tcl, ODBC, among others, and exceptional documentation. 
An enterprise class database, PostgreSQL boasts sophisticated features such as Multi-Version Concurrency Control (MVCC), point in time recovery, tablespaces, asynchronous replication, nested transactions (savepoints), online/hot backups, a sophisticated query planner/optimizer, and write ahead logging for fault tolerance. It supports international character sets, multibyte character encodings, Unicode, and it is locale-aware for sorting, case-sensitivity, and formatting. It is highly scalable both in the sheer quantity of data it can manage and and in the number of concurrent users it can accommodate. There are active PostgreSQL systems in production environments that manage in excess of 4 terabytes of data. Some general PostgreSQL limits are included in the table below. 
Limit	Value
Maximum Database Size             -	Unlimited
Maximum Table Size                  -  	32 TB
Maximum Row Size	                   -    1.6 TB
Maximum Field Size	                     -   1 GB
Maximum Rows per Table              -	Unlimited
Maximum Columns per Table	250            - 1600 depending on column types
Maximum Indexes per Table	            -         Unlimited
PostgreSQL has won praise from its users and industry recognition, including the Linux New Media Award for Best Database System and three time winner of the The Linux Journal Editors' Choice Award for best DBMS. 


*Is All This Okey As A information on softwares related to RDBMS?*


----------



## mediator (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow....u got ur  H/W done !!

But write about oracle and microsoft sql server too!


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 30, 2006)

But Is It Ok kya?


----------



## mediator (Jun 30, 2006)

ofcors its ok! But u shud write comparisions between them too!


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 30, 2006)

can u help?


----------



## mediator (Jul 1, 2006)

well there's an ebook u may like to download. Its name something like sql in a nutshell. Download that. It will come in handy.
I dont have that ebook.....I lost all ma stuph....hhhhhhhhhhh...after hardisk crash!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 1, 2006)

*www.download.com/Database/2001-10254_4-0.html?tag=dir

i think this is what u want..


----------

